# someone help :) thinking of retireing in Mexico..lots of ???



## nurseypoo5 (May 23, 2008)

Hi all 

I'm a 43 yr old RN and hubbys a 42 yr old paramedic living in Fort Worth, TX. I want to retire when im 55 (or sooner). My husband and I will probably have 1.5 million at that age. I want to live on CD interest only (safe). Can we buy a very nice home preferably with a small pool somewhere like Chapala Lake, have a pool guy and a housekeeper 3 times a week, basically live very comfortably on 80,000 per year? (we'd keep an RV or 5th wheel in texas for trips back home) and can pay cash for a 225,000 or so house in Mexico (im suprised at the home prices in Mexico by the way, they are somewhat more $ than in Texas! but the taxes are way cheap in mex.)

I'd have to factor in airfare to and from texas with the occassional airfare to cruise ports (a passion), i figure about 12 round trip airlines per year, mostly to DFW.

We like to travel, so is there something special to be done when traveling overseas by air? Does us passport work? How can we get to live in Mexico without just a temporary visa (we want to own a home there)

Basically, its been soemthing my hubby and I have thought about for a year now, and i want to have a plan. Anything you can tell me would be helpful!

I know i want to keep most of our money, if not all of it, in America in CD's with a yearly interest payment to fund our living expenses.

I know i have a lot of questions and some are probably redundant to you all  i just want to thank you in advance for your help!!!!!


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Sounsd like you are starting from scratch so read Rolly's page on How to Move to Mexico

How to Move to Mexico

You could easily live on much less that your $80k as a house owner but maybe your travel expenses will be high


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Or this (By the way, you could do it on 10% of what you have but without all the travel):

"STREETS OF GLASS", by Robert Glenn, is an entertaining true account of a
couple who decide to retire to a lake in Mexico, blessed with cool summers
and warm winters where it only rains at night and the sun shines every day.
There are bumps along the way, problems to solve over the years, a new
culture to experience and adjustments to be made. The author provides
insight and guidance for any reader who might aspire to join the thousands
of Americans, Canadians and others who have chosen to live out their
retirement years in the central highlands of Mexico. One critic says, " The
book is informative, humorous, thoughtful, well written and easy to read. It
captures one's interest and never loses steam." This e-book is available by
sending $12.00 (check or international money order) AND your e-mail address
to: * Robert Glenn, 827 Union Pacific Blvd, PMB 71-117, Laredo, TX
78045-9452

See: Moving, Living & Working in Mexico - Laka Chapala, Mexico: Moving to Laka Chapala, Mexico - ExpatExchange.com


----------



## pedro (May 15, 2007)

i live in chapala and i can tell you that you can still buy a palace around here for that kind of money. we didn't do that[65thousand and 12 reno] we don't have your kind of income and have enough to travel if we want to.
just curious rv-are you paying taxes for flogging your e-book to the mex gummint?
the advice you gave to my wife after we were only here fer a few months really upset her when you told her i might disappear one day because i didn't pay mordida and was total bs even if i weren't in the media here a lot for what i'm doing fer this government and the mexican workers now. what you told her was a ****** myth. although i didn't buy yer book,but i suspect there is more of that lame advice in it.your wife fortunately is a really nice person.
op,take spark's advice and read rolly's website free.


----------



## Kate (May 30, 2008)

My husband and I are planning on moving to Baja in September. we own a houes in Bajamar and he will be teaching school in Ensenada.. Is it as difficult to move things across the border as it all sounds? We plan to just bring essentials as our home in Bajamar is furnished.. we just need our clothes and personal belongings.. 
and while we're on the subject... what about cell phones? Anyone have an international plan that does not use the high roaming charges.. Thanks. any and all advice and suggestions are welcomed!! Kate


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You won't have any problem bringing your personal belongings with you. Just be sure not to include any cotraband.
I'm sorry that I can't advise you on the cell phone issue other than to say that if your chip can be changed, that can be done when you arrive and then it may work well in Mexico, depending upon make and model. Others may be able to give you more specific advice.


----------



## Kate (May 30, 2008)

Hey thanks.. I found out while I was sending this post, that Vantage or Skype will be the better route.. Our house is wired for internet use and we can just connect up to that.. any more thoughts re: full time living in Baja??


----------

